# Fantasy Formula 1 2013 Results Thread



## Mark T (Mar 17, 2013)

After the first race in Australia the team standings are as follows:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	85
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	56
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	44
4 	Les Jongleurs 	0 	30 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	30
```


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2013)

Good pick with Raikkonen Mark!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you seen the leading team? Has Raikkonen and Lotus on the team and picked Australia as their Joker - 91 points doubled up to 182!  Lucky or hacker?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Have you seen the leading team? Has Raikkonen and Lotus on the team and picked Australia as their Joker - 91 points doubled up to 182!  Lucky or hacker?


Lucky I think.

I was considering having Australia as my joker too!  But decided to move it to later in the season (as usually the Ferrari improves over the course of the season and I have Alonso too).


----------



## Mark T (Mar 24, 2013)

After the seconfd race in Malaysia, the standings are as follows:


```
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	116
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	81
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	67
4 	Les Jongleurs 	0 	30 	26 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	56
```


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2013)

Mark T said:


> After the seconfd race in Malaysia, the standings are as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Stupid Alonso!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2013)

Results from China GP just in:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	192
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	150
3	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	110
4	Les Jongleurs	0	30	26	52	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	108
```


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Results from China GP just in:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Cheers Mark - I did better than I thought, especially with Webber's dire performance. Really fancy Alonso for the championship this year, he's driven really well since the start of last season. Gone right off Vettel, he's turning into Schumacher


----------



## Garthion (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not doing so well this year, 3rd overall and last in the last two races, not good at all  Oh well, at least there is a number of races left perhaps my team's fortunes will change.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Results from China GP just in:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Woohoo ! maintaining fourth in the League .....er ....hang on ..... there are only four in the League 

I thought I'd picked 4 steady peggers to come through overall like the Tortoise in the famous race.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2013)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Woohoo ! maintaining fourth in the League .....er ....hang on ..... there are only four in the League
> 
> I thought I'd picked 4 steady peggers to come through overall like the Tortoise in the famous race.


Well, if you discount Garthion's bonus points - you are actually in 3rd


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2013)

What were the results from Sunday Mark? I've a feeling I will have slipped a bit with Ferrari's relatively poor performance


----------



## Mark T (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops, sorry I've been a bit slow in putting them up!


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	55	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	247
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	10	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	160
3	Les Jongleurs	0	30	26	52	32	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	140
4	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	18	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	128
```


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Oops, sorry I've been a bit slow in putting them up!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Good grief! TEN points???  Rubbish!!! Struggling in alternate races so far


----------



## Garthion (Apr 23, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Oops, sorry I've been a bit slow in putting them up!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Noooooo, I've dropped to last  Mr Button needs to start getting his act together otherwise he may be losing his seat. (Well maybe Maclaren need to get their car sorted out.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 23, 2013)

Now of course, you do have the option of changing your team - it just that you loose any points scored so far.

It's the same as anyone can join at any time - they just don't get the points from the races they miss.


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2013)

The results from Spain:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	318
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	233
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	190
4 	Les Jongleurs 	0 	30 	26 	52 	32 	26 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	166
```

Eryri is fighting up from the bottom, but has quite a way to go to retain the crown.

It sounded like a very good race, which unfortunately I missed all but a handful of laps of.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> The results from Spain:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes it was a good race, shame about the way that Mercedes faded, but great to see Fernando win his home Grand Prix - and well-deserved


----------



## Garthion (May 13, 2013)

I might make my way to the top yet  if McClaren get their car up to speed. At least I'm not last any more


----------



## Mark T (May 27, 2013)

Latest results:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	45 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	363
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	51 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	284
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	37 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	227
```

For the second race in succession, Northerner has out scored my team


----------



## Garthion (May 27, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Latest results:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Where's the 4th team gone? Makes me last now  think I'll be getting the wooden spoon this year


----------



## Mark T (May 27, 2013)

Garthion said:


> Where's the 4th team gone? Makes me last now  think I'll be getting the wooden spoon this year


I believe the team owner picked up a ban and decided to remove themselves


----------



## Garthion (May 27, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I believe the team owner picked up a ban and decided to remove themselves



That's not good  . Oh well lets see how my team does over the rest of the season, I'd like to not come last if possible


----------



## Mark T (May 28, 2013)

Garthion said:


> That's not good  . Oh well lets see how my team does over the rest of the season, I'd like to not come last if possible


It's quite possible, because if Mercedes picks up a constructors ban for the bit of tyre testing they did (not an unreasonable possibility) then they will be scoring -25 pts for a while.

And both me and Alan have Mercedes as our constructor


----------



## Garthion (May 28, 2013)

I have Lotus, purely because of a certain TV series from the 1960s in which a Lotus 7 starred along with a giant white balloon ably supported by a few famous actors


----------



## Mark T (Jun 10, 2013)

For the third race in a row I've been outscored by Northerner! 


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	45 	64 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	427
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	51 	71 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	355
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	37 	36 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	263
```


----------



## Garthion (Jun 10, 2013)

Mark T said:


> For the third race in a row I've been outscored by Northerner!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I don't think I'll catch up now  was hoping Maclaren would still be good this year, obviously not. Oh well, I'm not changing my team around as I don't want to lose points.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2013)

Mark T said:


> For the third race in a row I've been outscored by Northerner!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You say that as though it is a bad thing Mark - I am personally really pleased!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2013)

Garthion said:


> I don't think I'll catch up now  was hoping Maclaren would still be good this year, obviously not. Oh well, I'm not changing my team around as I don't want to lose points.



There's an awfully long way to go yet Dale, don't lose heart!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 1, 2013)

results from Silverstone.  Yet again Northerner has outscored me!


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	55	71	45	64	78	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	505
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	10	73	51	71	83	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	438
3	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	18	62	37	36	104	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	367
```


----------



## Garthion (Jul 1, 2013)

WOW, I scored the highest points that race, cool, maybe I can catch up before the end of the season


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2013)

And the results from Germany


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	55	71	45	64	78	68	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	573
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	10	73	51	71	83	38	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	476
3	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	18	62	37	36	104	49	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	416
```


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2013)

Not a good one for me


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2013)

And the results from Hungary:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	45 	64 	78 	68 	150 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	723
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	51 	71 	83 	38 	63 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	539
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	37 	36 	104 	49 	26 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	442
```

I played my joker at this race.  Just Northerner left to play his at the Brazilian GP


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Mark T said:


> And the results from Hungary:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wow! Well played Mark!  I was so annoyed today - I happened to be flicking through web pages and happened across the BBC news site - and the had the result prominently displayed in the middle of the screen  Fair enough they need to report it, but they could have a headline that didn't give the game away before people got the chance to see the highlights programme!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 26, 2013)

Results from Belgium:


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	45 	64 	78 	68 	150 	51 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	774
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	51 	71 	83 	38 	63 	71 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	610
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	37 	36 	104 	49 	26 	48 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	490
```

Northerner takes his 5th win and knocks 20 points off my lead.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll never make up that 150 you scored at Hungary!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'll never make up that 150 you scored at Hungary!


Well, you might.

If for instance the race you play your joker at (Brazil?) you score a similar amount of points (71) then you get a x2 bonus giving you 142.  A few more points and you might beat my 150.

If you outscore me by 20 for the other 7 races as well, then our difference which is currently 164 could end up being 47 in your favour.

So, it's not over till...


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> So, it's not over till...



I'd offer to sing, but (A) I can't and (B) I'm no longer round enough to qualify for the role!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'd offer to sing, but (A) I can't and (B) I'm no longer round enough to qualify for the role!


I'll buy you a sumo suit


----------



## Mark T (Sep 9, 2013)

and results from Italy:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	55	71	45	64	78	68	150	51	54	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	828
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	10	73	51	71	83	38	63	71	62	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	672
3	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	18	62	37	36	104	49	26	48	34	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	524
```


----------



## Mark T (Sep 23, 2013)

And Singapore results - OK, I concede - I'm probably marching to Victory now 


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	KOR	JPN	IND	UAE	USA	BRZ	Total Points
1	Purple Wyvern	0	85	31	76	55	71	45	64	78	68	150	51	54	83	0	0	0	0	0	0	911
2	Tupper Racing	3	53	25	69	10	73	51	71	83	38	63	71	62	44	0	0	0	0	0	0	716
3	Eryri Racing13	4	40	23	43	18	62	37	36	104	49	26	48	34	54	0	0	0	0	0	0	578
```

But you are not doing to bad, the bottom score in the other league I'm taking part in is 157! (and they were not intending to be racing for last)


----------



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2013)

And final results for the year!


```
Pos 	Team Name 	Bonus 	AUS 	MYS 	CHN 	BHR 	ESP 	MCO 	CAN 	GBR 	GER 	HUN 	BEL 	ITA 	SGP 	KOR 	JPN 	IND 	UAE 	USA 	BRZ 	Total Points
1 	Purple Wyvern 	0 	85 	31 	76 	55 	71 	45 	64 	78 	68 	150 	51 	54 	83 	64 	54 	45 	55 	49 	47 	1225
2 	Tupper Racing 	3 	53 	25 	69 	10 	73 	51 	71 	83 	38 	63 	71 	62 	44 	19 	45 	12 	57 	47 	114 	1010
3 	Eryri Racing13 	4 	40 	23 	43 	18 	62 	37 	36 	104 	49 	26 	48 	34 	54 	42 	34 	45 	39 	39 	36 	813
```

Northerner had an excellent final boost taking him over 1000 points.

One plus point is that our mini-league came 17th out of 137

Be nice to have a few more taking part next year though!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update Mark, I forgot to look! We did pretty well to make 17th!  

We'll have to try and recruit a few more for next season


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2013)

always wondered what this thread was about, having just skimmed it seems it is more interesting than the actual F1! Will the rule changes for next season stop that Seb VR Bull machine!?


----------

